# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Gezwollen tenen

## patje1977

Hoi hoi

Ik heb even een vraagje, mss kan iemand mij hier helpen.
Vorige week heb ik de hiel van mijn voet bezeerd, er was toch een redelijk diep stuk uit. Heb dit verzorgd enz maar nu sinds gisteren zijn mijn tenen beginnen zwellen en de kussentjes laat het ons zo noemen van mijn voeten. De pijn is soms ondragelijk maar kan niet zeggen of het hiervan komt want ik heb zowiezo al zwakke voeten door mijn fybro.
Kan geen schoenen verdragen, tenen zien wel rood maar voelen niet warm aan. Heb steeds ijsblokken van voeten.
Is er soms iemand die dit ook al eens heeft voorgehad.

Grtjs Patje

----------


## Knorry

> Hoi hoi
> 
> Ik heb even een vraagje, mss kan iemand mij hier helpen.
> Vorige week heb ik de hiel van mijn voet bezeerd, er was toch een redelijk diep stuk uit. Heb dit verzorgd enz maar nu sinds gisteren zijn mijn tenen beginnen zwellen en de kussentjes laat het ons zo noemen van mijn voeten. De pijn is soms ondragelijk maar kan niet zeggen of het hiervan komt want ik heb zowiezo al zwakke voeten door mijn fybro.
> Kan geen schoenen verdragen, tenen zien wel rood maar voelen niet warm aan. Heb steeds ijsblokken van voeten.
> Is er soms iemand die dit ook al eens heeft voorgehad.
> 
> Grtjs Patje


Hoi Patje. Al eens aan wintervoeten of tenen gedacht of is de wond
Misschien gaan ontsteken? Zou er wel even mee naar de huisarts gaan, om erger te voorkomen!
Succes ermee en laat je nog horen hoe het is afgelopen? Als je wilt natuurlijk... Groetje Knorry

----------


## patje1977

> Hoi Patje. Al eens aan wintervoeten of tenen gedacht of is de wond
> Misschien gaan ontsteken? Zou er wel even mee naar de huisarts gaan, om erger te voorkomen!
> Succes ermee en laat je nog horen hoe het is afgelopen? Als je wilt natuurlijk... Groetje Knorry


 h

Hey hallo

Van wintertenen en voeten heb ik nog niet echt gehoord, en idd de wonde is gaan ontsteken. Vrijdag moet ik op consultatie bij dr. De Vulder in het uz van Gent en zal er hem eens laten naar kijken. Het is nog altijd steeds pijnlijk dus ja genezen is het zeker nog niet. Ik hou je zeker op de hoogte als ik er iets meer van weet.
Vriendelijke grtjs 
Patje

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik adviseren niet zo lang te wachten met hulp in roepen.

----------

